# HELP! Vaginal Discharge. Warning TMI.



## onedognokidsyet (Sep 8, 2006)

Sorry for the detail but I am really worrying here.
Have just had a cycle of ICSI and two positive HCG's. (56 and then 239 two days later). However, I am getting some brownish discharge - looks a bit like weetabix? It would be the end of my period around this time were I to have had one and I'm hoping it's just my body doing what it's used to but not doing it fully if you get my meaning!
Can anyone explain what is normal in terms of discharge and what is not?
Thank you so much for any advice you can offer.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I think the reasons you are mentioning and the sort of discharge you are talking about could well be a result of the timing but it may be worth speaking to your clinic.

Let me know how you get on

Take care x

ps. there is never TMI when your a midwife


----------

